
Data Mining Reveals the Four Urban Conditions That Create Vibrant City Life - monoclonal
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601107/data-mining-reveals-the-four-urban-conditions-that-create-vibrant-city-life/
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting that the soundbite could be "zoning laws kill cities" but much of
what Jane Jacobs said in her book seems intuitively true for a lot of people.
Nice to have some data to back that up.

